# British



## Lone Wolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Please these people make no sense


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

Funny how you speak their language while simultaneously mocking them


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 12, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> Funny how you speak their language while simultaneously mocking them


----------



## Bitch (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## LowTrust (Dec 12, 2022)

what's the point of british specific the forum is already english by default


----------



## 5ft1 (Dec 12, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> Funny how you speak their language while simultaneously mocking them





LowTrust said:


> what's the point of british specific the forum is already english by default


----------

